# Any tips for growing hair?



## shirl888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi, i previously had bra-strap length hair which i loved but just before christmas i went the hairdressers for 'a trim' and she literally hacked off loads of my hair and put loads of layers in




my hair has been an absolute nightmare to style since, its now shoulder length which is awful because its not long and its not short if you know what i mean and all the ends stick up because its resting on my shoulders



ive always wanted long hair and ended up paying Â£25 for a cut that was supposed to be a trim





Sorry for moaning on but im having a bad hair day





anyone idea tips on growing hair?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *shirl888* Hi, i previously had bra-strap length hair which i loved but just before christmas i went the hairdressers for 'a trim' and she literally hacked off loads of my hair and put loads of layers in



my hair has been an absolute nightmare to style since, its now shoulder length which is awful because its not long and its not short if you know what i mean and all the ends stick up because its resting on my shoulders



ive always wanted long hair and ended up paying Â£25 for a cut that was supposed to be a trim




Sorry for moaning on but im having a bad hair day





anyone idea tips on growing hair?

*Hey Shirl! There really is no magic wand to make your hair grow faster... trust me - I wish there were! LOL But, you can take "Hair, Skin &amp; Nail" vitamins, be very gentle with it... and once it starts to grow - despite how hesitant you might be, you should still maintain trims. Even if it is 1/4 of an inch or less... just to keep the ends from splitting... because then you'll end up with long hair, but with damaged long hair. And you really don't want that (that will entail another big chop to fix... ) so try and just keep triming a bit at a time



*


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2005)

i've been taking biotin pills because i wanna grow my hair out (it's at my mid-back now, but i want it longer). in case you don't know, biotin is a b-vitamin that helps support healthy skin and hair. there's no toxicity reported, so i take 1,000 mcg. and so far so good! my hair's been growing slowly for about 2 weeks now, more than it did before, but you really notice the difference after 6 weeks. i bought it from puritan.com, with a buy 1, get 1 free sale, and i gave the other bottle to a friend. it's working well for her, too.

now, on the website, there's a buy 1, get 2 free, so i'll be stocking up





here's the link in case you, or anyone else reading this, is interested...

http://www.puritan.com/pages/file.as...41&amp;PID=94&amp;np=1

i also agree with nyangel on getting regular trims. lots of people have said when you trim your hair, it grows faster, but it's not how it sounds. when you trim your hair, the ends split and if you wait a long time, the ends will get even worse, which results in more being cut off, like nyangel said





good luck and i hope that helps!


----------



## shirl888 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for your replys

Ive heard off Biotin before but ive never seen it in the UK, don't know if the uk stock it, i'll look into buying that



thanks xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *shirl888* Thanks for your replys

Ive heard off Biotin before but ive never seen it in the UK, don't know if the uk stock it, i'll look into buying that



thanks xxx

they have to have it! it's a vitamin. good luck!


----------



## shirl888 (Mar 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* they have to have it! it's a vitamin. good luck! I've never seen it while ive been out shopping



we've got a holland &amp; barrett i wonder if they'll sell it?


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 20, 2005)

I use Biotin, and have been for the past 6 months, my hair was ear length, choppy and textured, now it is to my chin. If you are planning on getting trims while your hair grows(which ou should do), you should do so about every 2-3 months or as needed. When you get splits ends and do not keep them trimmed your hair could split all the way up, which is not a good thing. not trimming while letting your hair grow out will leave you with long tangled, dull and dry hair.


----------



## aryeri (Aug 16, 2005)

I use biotin also, and i really see a difference in my hair. My hair is curly, dry and hard to grow. Once it took almost 2 years to get it to my ears.

Now i take "Hair, Skin &amp; Nails vitamins" with 3000 mcg of biotin each pill and 28 antioxidants (in the pill also). I got it at Wal-Mart by the vitamins aisle.

i am supost to take 3 a day but since i only remember it in the morning, i am only taking one, and it really has made a difference.

plus of course, i sometimes forget to take even that "one". I believe if i am faithfull to take it, it would be even faster the effect.

i have been patience, since it is not "a microowave effect" and it pays to wait.

see you


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! I feel like a hairdressers nightmare. I hardly ever cut my hair!! I hate getting it cut. On the other hand, I do enjoy the washing part.....

I'll definitely go before my cruise, but my last haircut was just before Spring!!


----------



## monniej (Aug 19, 2005)

hi shirl888! have you tried a vitamin supplement. biotin is supposed to help to enhance hair growth.

Originally Posted by *shirl888* Hi, i previously had bra-strap length hair which i loved but just before christmas i went the hairdressers for 'a trim' and she literally hacked off loads of my hair and put loads of layers in



my hair has been an absolute nightmare to style since, its now shoulder length which is awful because its not long and its not short if you know what i mean and all the ends stick up because its resting on my shoulders



ive always wanted long hair and ended up paying Â£25 for a cut that was supposed to be a trim




Sorry for moaning on but im having a bad hair day





anyone idea tips on growing hair?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 19, 2005)

Fall in love!!I heard that whaen someone is in love her hair grows up quickly!!


----------



## lollipop (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *shirl888* Hi, i previously had bra-strap length hair which i loved but just before christmas i went the hairdressers for 'a trim' and she literally hacked off loads of my hair and put loads of layers in



my hair has been an absolute nightmare to style since, its now shoulder length which is awful because its not long and its not short if you know what i mean and all the ends stick up because its resting on my shoulders



ive always wanted long hair and ended up paying Â£25 for a cut that was supposed to be a trim




Sorry for moaning on but im having a bad hair day





anyone idea tips on growing hair?

I have heard that wild growht oil is good ( hope i spellt it right). I am gonna try this one also. And taking msm and silicea tablets specially meant for hair + nails and skin, populair with some people i know!


----------



## princess220 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes i have heard The Womens "Skin Hair Nail" Vitamin that GNC sells is pretty good. I am planning on buying a bottle soon, i'm trying to get rid of my damaged/colored hair.... My hair is really fine, and damaged and limpy from the chemicals... i guess for that reason hair oils and strong hair products always make my hair fall out. I always have to use natural shampoo, i 'm using Nexus Biotin Shampoo its the best i have come across so far. I stopped shedding hair ever since i started using it. it makes ur hair alittle dry, i guess its worth it. I can see my hair has started to grow faster too.


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 28, 2005)

Im trying to grow out my hair too, but its so slow going. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 28, 2005)

I have started taking Biotin as well. It has only been a few weeks so far..fingers crossed.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 29, 2005)

They can't hurt!



If it doesn't make your hair grow quicker, at least it will improve it's texture and strength, which will keep it healthy - meaning less breakage, less splits, and less need for big chops...


----------

